# I'm on VACATION



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Don't get your hopes up too much - I'll be on AT in the evenings from the hotel.

Headed to Carolina in a bit and then off to Lancaster PA in the morning.


----------



## Mr. Black Magic (Sep 13, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Don't get your hopes up too much - I'll be on AT in the evenings from the hotel.
> 
> Headed to Carolina in a bit and then off to Lancaster PA in the morning.


So I'll assume your buying Christmas gifts for us all From Lancaster Archery:tongue:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Mr. Black Magic said:


> So I'll assume your buying Christmas gifts for us all From Lancaster Archery:tongue:


You'll be passin through Baltimore, or very close.. just drop mine off on the way back South... :chortle: :wink: :thumb:


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

I am right off 81, let me know if you have questions we are up there alot, I used to live in Reading so tell your wife I know all the shopping areas!! Oh yeah and there is LAS to. Have a safe trip


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Just make sure you bring us all home a little sompen.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks everyone - promised the wife I would spent more than 2 days at LAS, but if I get her in touch with BlondStar and she gets her off shopping - who knows might just camp out at LAS.

Oh, and I'll see what I can do about bringing everyone something back. :shade:


----------



## Mr. Black Magic (Sep 13, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Thanks everyone - promised the wife I would spent more than 2 days at LAS, but if I get her in touch with BlondStar and she gets her off shopping - who knows might just camp out at LAS.
> 
> Oh, and I'll see what I can do about bringing everyone something back. :shade:


Think Dual Solocam Polo shirts will be all the rage this season:embara:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Mr. Black Magic said:


> Think Dual Solocam Polo shirts will be all the rage this season:embara:


Wonder if they will have 1 or 2 pockets???


----------



## Mr. Black Magic (Sep 13, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Wonder if they will have 1 or 2 pockets???


Just one, but its open on both sides:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Don't get your hopes up too much - I'll be on AT in the evenings from the hotel.
> 
> Headed to Carolina in a bit and then off to Lancaster PA in the morning.



Look out for the buggies up that way..


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Bees said:


> Look out for the buggies up that way..


Someone should have warned me! It's cold up here. And there's 2" of snow and still falling. 

Checked into the hotel - unpacked the suit cases - went to LAS and then dinner at Bird-N-Hand Family Buffet.

WHAT THE HECK have you got to do to buy a beer in this town/county/state? Drove all over the south side of town and found a pizza joint with a cooler. $11.00 for a 6 pack - no matter what the brand.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Someone should have warned me! It's cold up here. And there's 2" of snow and still falling.
> 
> Checked into the hotel - unpacked the suit cases - went to LAS and then dinner at Bird-N-Hand Family Buffet.
> 
> WHAT THE HECK have you got to do to buy a beer in this town/county/state? Drove all over the south side of town and found a pizza joint with a cooler. $11.00 for a 6 pack - no matter what the brand.


 Lee.. PA is a state store only beer and liquor sales state.. ya gotta find a state store and buy it by the case... :chortle: :chortle:

Guess I should have warned you before you crossed the State line, eh?  :cheers: :becky:

Be careful when ya pass thru Intercourse and Blue Balls... :zip: :chortle:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> Lee.. PA is a state store only beer and liquor sales state.. ya gotta find a state store and buy it by the case... :chortle: :chortle:
> 
> Guess I should have warned you before you crossed the State line, eh?  :cheers: :becky:
> 
> Be careful when ya pass thru Intercourse and Blue Balls... :zip: :chortle:


Well after countless grocery stores and gas stations, I kinda got the idea something was up.  And yes - you should have warned me!!!

Already made the trip to Intercourse, or got real close (just beyond LAS?).

What day you want to drive up to LAS and shoot with me?


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well after countless grocery stores and gas stations, I kinda got the idea something was up.  And yes - you should have warned me!!!
> 
> Already made the trip to Intercourse, or got real close (just beyond LAS?).
> 
> What day you want to drive up to LAS and shoot with me?


hehehe.. yep.. just a tad to the East.. :thumb: You tryin to recruit a beer delivery or what?  

Tomorrow is camo day for me, only have a couple days before gunning season to get me a buck or at least a couple more does with the stick and string, so it's gonna be tough..need to fill the freezer this season.. I'm thinkin it is gonna come in handy when the new cabinet takes office and the economy continues to tank... :mg: :lol: :wink:


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Someone should have warned me! It's cold up here. And there's 2" of snow and still falling.
> 
> Checked into the hotel - unpacked the suit cases - went to LAS and then dinner at Bird-N-Hand Family Buffet.
> 
> WHAT THE HECK have you got to do to buy a beer in this town/county/state? Drove all over the south side of town and found a pizza joint with a cooler. $11.00 for a 6 pack - no matter what the brand.



When you are in LAS again just ask moose he will know where the beer is!:teeth: YEah PA state store and beer dist, no beer in the 7-11 or Turkey Hills

Oh and the buggies have the right of way!!


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

Glad ya'll are having a good time even with the beer problems. Don't get Mama too drunk...:thumbs_do

Bring me home some snow, chocolate, bow case, chocolate, new sight and scope, chocolate, hell, a back up bow, did I mention chocolate?


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Dang Lee with al;l this posting going on I thought you was still at work.
PS keep all that cold and snow up north when you head back home.
Its too darned cold here already 22F last night. brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

jarlicker said:


> Dang Lee with al;l this posting going on I thought you was still at work.
> PS keep all that cold and snow up north when you head back home.
> Its too darned cold here already 22F last night. brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


Just back at the room for a little rest - you know how it can be when you spend most of the day "near" Intercourse. :smile:


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Just back at the room for a little rest - you know how it can be when you spend most of the day "near" Intercourse. :smile:


ukey:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

JPrice said:


> ukey:


:tongue:


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> :tongue:


:vom:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

JPrice said:


> :vom:


OK, you're probably old enough now to understand and realize that you didn't come into this world via immaculate conception - remember you are the FO*M*L.


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

really!? I thought everyone said you just spit me out.....yuck, that was even grosser

Be careful you two...I don't want a baby brother!


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Dang....down here in Florida, it is going to drop to a bone-chillin' 40 something degrees....:teeth:

I'll be going to range tomorrow morning to get ready for the 900 round after Thanksgiving....I'm also on vacation for 10 days....

SB


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Scott.Barrett said:


> Dang....down here in Florida, it is going to drop to a bone-chillin' 40 something degrees....:teeth:
> 
> I'll be going to range tomorrow morning to get ready for the 900 round after Thanksgiving....I'm also on vacation for 10 days....
> 
> SB


Scott, spent about 4 hours at Lancaster Archery Supply's indoor range today. Dropped the wife off at a crafts store and we both had a great time. Been watching the Weather Channel a little and yep, it appears most of the east coast is a bit on the cool side. 

Hope you enjoy your vacation - so far we sure are.


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Scott, spent about 4 hours at Lancaster Archery Supply's indoor range today. Dropped the wife off at a crafts store and we both had a great time. Been watching the Weather Channel a little and yep, it appears most of the east coast is a bit on the cool side.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your vacation - so far we sure are.



How do you like LAS? I've got some relatives in PA and I think I will try to make a trip over the next time I am up that way....


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Scott.Barrett said:


> How do you like LAS? I've got some relatives in PA and I think I will try to make a trip over the next time I am up that way....


Like a kid in a candy store! Really nice folks and lots of goodies to droll over. Will probably go back a little later in the week and pick up some "more" goodies. Plus already had a request to pick up an order for a friend to save some shipping expense.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Lucky you*

I bet you do feel like a kid in a candy store in LAS! I'd love to go there sometime. Would be sure and take a lot of money because I know I would need and want everything


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Prag see if you can by some nerve while you are there.So you just might get over being skeered and show up for one of the turkey shoots.:shade:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

treeman65 said:


> Prag see if you can by some nerve while you are there.So you just might get over being skeered and show up for one of the turkey shoots.:shade:


TreeMonkey,
I already picked up something for you at LAS. It's located between my index and ring fingers on my left hand.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

pragmatic_lee said:


> TreeMonkey,
> I already picked up something for you at LAS. It's located between my index and ring fingers on my left hand.




```

```
why does it _have_ to be *left *handed salute...????...........


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> why does it _have_ to be *left *handed salute...????...........


Cause I'm a bit more accurate from the left side - don't want to send any "flying pigs".

Outta here for the day - catch up tonight.


----------



## DONNAP (May 8, 2006)

*When you go back to LAS....see if you can get the "Special Tour"....downstairs.

You won't believe it!!

Ohhh yes.....Say HI to Moose for me....he's a Sweetheart!*
.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Cause I'm a bit more accurate from the left side - don't want to send any "flying pigs".
> 
> Outta here for the day - catch up tonight.


 If that is accurate I would hate to see the right side.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

DONNAP said:


> *When you go back to LAS....see if you can get the "Special Tour"....downstairs.
> 
> You won't believe it!!
> 
> ...


OK, you're the second one that has mentioned "Moose" - am I being set up or is this guy for real. :shade:

Met Gordo on Friday evening - very pleasant individual. Will see what I can do about getting a tour of the downstairs. 



treeman65 said:


> If that is accurate I would hate to see the right side.


It was accurate enough to sit you down at the first 600 shoot at DCWC. :teeth:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> hehehe.. yep.. just a tad to the East.. :thumb: You tryin to recruit a beer delivery or what?
> 
> Tomorrow is camo day for me, only have a couple days before gunning season to get me a buck or at least a couple more does with the stick and string, so it's gonna be tough..need to fill the freezer this season.. I'm thinkin it is gonna come in handy when the new cabinet takes office and the economy continues to tank... :mg: :lol: :wink:


Bet I got a lot closer to "freezer fillers" than you did

This guy was content to stay bedded down.









This 11 pointer has some age on him.









Could almost reach out and touch this guy.


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Bet I got a lot closer to "freezer fillers" than you did
> 
> This guy was content to stay bedded down.
> 
> ...


You have got an awesome tree stand location there! Did you harvest all 3 of them? How did you get them all back to camp?


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Scott.Barrett said:


> You have got an awesome tree stand location there! Did you harvest all 3 of them? How did you get them all back to camp?


I decided to "let em grow" :smile:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Bet I got a lot closer to "freezer fillers" than you did
> 
> This guy was content to stay bedded down.
> 
> ...


 Ya, I've had days like that, but not this weekend.. :frusty: :lol: :wink:

Here's one I coulda touched in the spring.. :wink:


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Lee bring those critters home with ya. We could set up a petting zoo at dcwc.
Jusr cant let 3dshooter80 any where near the place.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> OK, you're the second one that has mentioned "Moose" - am I being set up or is this guy for real. :shade:
> 
> Met Gordo on Friday evening - very pleasant individual. Will see what I can do about getting a tour of the downstairs.
> 
> ...


 For the record there is a 3d shoot Dec 7 and Dec 14 if you are not too SKEERED.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

jarlicker said:


> Lee bring those critters home with ya. We could set up a petting zoo at dcwc.
> Jusr cant let 3dshooter80 any where near the place.


I thought the very same thing about 3DShooter80. :smile:



treeman65 said:


> For the record there is a 3d shoot Dec 7 and Dec 14 if you are not too SKEERED.


I would love to join you - even been practicing some yardage guesstamations; however, the way my schedule looks between now and the first of the year, I'm not sure I'll even get a chance to leave the yard with my bow.

Guess I'm going to have to shoot lots this week at LAS.


----------



## DONNAP (May 8, 2006)

IGluIt4U said:


> Ya, I've had days like that, but not this weekend.. :frusty: :lol: :wink:
> 
> Here's one I coulda touched in the spring.. :wink:



*Had to take a second look at that one Sticky.....looked like it had a pancake sitting on it's head......Hahahahaaaaa*

.


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

What's a Vaa...caaaat....ion???? :noidea: And how can I get one???


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

DONNAP said:


> *Had to take a second look at that one Sticky.....looked like it had a pancake sitting on it's head......Hahahahaaaaa*
> 
> .




```

```
i was thinking he glued some moon pies onto it ....


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

YOU GET NO TURKEY!! I will think of you while I am surrounded by YOUR family, eating dry turkey and runny pecan pie. Since we will be trapped at L's house on haunted hill, I will keep an uncomfortable chair warm for you just in case you decided to come back early. I will even save some heart burn and gas for you.ukey:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

JPrice said:


> YOU GET NO TURKEY!! I will think of you while I am surrounded by YOUR family, eating dry turkey and runny pecan pie. Since we will be trapped at L's house on haunted hill, I will keep an uncomfortable chair warm for you just in case you decided to come back early. I will even save some heart burn and gas for you.ukey:


Oh, I am so sorry I'm going to miss all of this.  Another very enjoyable day. Spent all morning just driving the countryside trying to get lost. Seems no matter what roads I took I always ended up at either Blue Ball or Intercourse (no kidding). Saw some beautiful farmland. Dropped the wife off at Michael's, picked up my bow and went back to LAS. Shot way too many arrows - wonder if I'll be able to lift my arm in the morning.

The guys at LAS said Moose was gone on a hunting trip so didn't get to meet him. Chad invited me back for the grand tour. Will definitely take him up on it later in the week. 

Just laying back in the room now watching a little HBO.


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

you suck


----------



## Mr. Black Magic (Sep 13, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Oh, I am so sorry I'm going to miss all of this.  Another very enjoyable day. Spent all morning just driving the countryside trying to get lost. Seems no matter what roads I took I always ended up at either Blue Ball or Intercourse (no kidding). Saw some beautiful farmland. Dropped the wife off at Michael's, picked up my bow and went back to LAS. Shot way too many arrows - wonder if I'll be able to lift my arm in the morning.
> 
> The guys at LAS said Moose was gone on a hunting trip so didn't get to meet him. Chad invited me back for the grand tour. Will definitely take him up on it later in the week.
> 
> Just laying back in the room now watching a little HBO.


I'm guessing LAS is not selling GPS units then:embara:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Mr. Black Magic said:


> I'm guessing LAS is not selling GPS units then:embara:


 

He was probably followin a buggy.. :zip:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Mr. Black Magic said:


> I'm guessing LAS is not selling GPS units then:embara:


Actually we just put the GPS in "view map" mode and drove. The idea was that when we got to where we thought we were lost we let the GPS "find home" for us. But like I said, we kept winding up at the same place. I think it had something to do with our little Scion not being able to climb the mountains and sliding back into the valleys. :shade:



IGluIt4U said:


> He was probably followin a buggy.. :zip:


Well they do have the right of way.


----------



## Mr. Black Magic (Sep 13, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Actually we just put the GPS in "view map" mode and drove. The idea was that when we got to where we thought we were lost we let the GPS "find home" for us. But like I said, we kept winding up at the same place. I think it had something to do with our little Scion not being able to climb the mountains and sliding back into the valleys. :shade:
> 
> 
> 
> Well they do have the right of way.


When you're driving a Scion everything has the right of way


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Mr. Black Magic said:


> When you're driving a Scion everything has the right of way


Not quite. :smile: I bought one in 06, liked it so good we bought the wife an 09 a couple of weeks ago. Just tripped 1000 miles on it on this trip.

At 32+ mpg, it's easy to hear all the jokes about might hearse, toaster, etc. :shade:


----------



## Mr. Black Magic (Sep 13, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Not quite. :smile: I bought one in 06, liked it so good we bought the wife an 09 a couple of weeks ago. Just tripped 1000 miles on it on this trip.
> 
> At 32+ mpg, it's easy to hear all the jokes about might hearse, toaster, etc. :shade:


I save those for dweebs who bought "Smart Cars"


----------

